# Monster in Box



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

A lot of new things in this build that I've never worked with before so I'm excited that everything came together nicely. A few more tweaks and it will be good to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That will be such a great startle scare.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really nice effect!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well it would certainly startle me, nice work


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks guy! I guess I need a different speaker system too because I can't even hear it over the chains.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Putting the speakers outside the box (but close by to localise the sound) may help with level, but having the sound come from within the box would be my preference.

What speaker(s) do you currently have for it?


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice work. When I built mine, I put a red light that activated every time the cylinder moved. It made for a fun effect at night when the red glow leaks out as it opens. I didn't go as advanced as you did with fog etc. Awesome project.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> Putting the speakers outside the box (but close by to localise the sound) may help with level, but having the sound come from within the box would be my preference.
> 
> What speaker(s) do you currently have for it?


Currently inside the box and they are two large computer speakers. Without the chains and wood banging around it's actually fairly loud but I guess not quite loud enough. I'm thinking of either adding another pair of regular sized computer speakers or I've always wanted to mess with car speakers so maybe I'll try that route? 
Maybe use a small set of computer speakers and utilize the line-out as the amplifier? would that work?


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Haunted Spider said:


> Nice work. When I built mine, I put a red light that activated every time the cylinder moved. It made for a fun effect at night when the red glow leaks out as it opens. I didn't go as advanced as you did with fog etc. Awesome project.


Thanks Spider! Great idea with the red light I'm thinking about throwing a red rope light in there if I can pick one up at goodwill or something.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Are the current speakers tilted up so the sound can exit through the lid opening? My monster box has gaps between the boards as well so help the sound and light out.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Yes they are angled up but not facing all the way up.I was thinking I may get sound through the bars in the front as the black section is just felt but not quite enough I guess.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I meant to say that I do like the bars on yours. I'll have to do something like that on one of my props.


----------



## TheSilentClown (Mar 5, 2014)

Very cool!


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

TheSilentClown said:


> Very cool!


Thanks!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow! That's awesome! It reminds me of that monster who was inside the box in Creepshow.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

TheScary_Jackolantern said:


> Wow! That's awesome! It reminds me of that monster who was inside the box in Creepshow.


That reminds me I forgot to stencil on the "Beware" and "Danger" Thanks!


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> I meant to say that I do like the bars on yours. I'll have to do something like that on one of my props.


I built the whole thing based off of Jarame1 on youtube he actually has a great in-depth instructable on building the whole thing.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Just picked up a 100 Watt 300DB siren with volume control and a bracket at Goodwill for $4.99. Now lets see if I can figure out how to wire it up lol


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're definitely going to need to cut the volume on that siren. Hearing loss can start at and above 85 decibels with either long or repeated exposure. The louder the sound, the less time it takes to cause damage.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Very cool, thanks for stepping us through everything


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

The 300dB claim on that siren is obviously bunk (see scale below), so I wouldn't worry too much right now.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

RoxyBlue said:


> You're definitely going to need to cut the volume on that siren. Hearing loss can start at and above 85 decibels with either long or repeated exposure. The louder the sound, the less time it takes to cause damage.


Yeah I'm sure I will and luckily it has a volume control and I can limit the volume through the fourbanger. Hopefully I don't go deaf during testing


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

David_AVD said:


> The 300dB claim on that siren is obviously bunk (see scale below), so I wouldn't worry too much right now.


Hmmm interesting. I'll try it out tonight hopefully!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Oh, it could be fairly loud - just not 300dB.


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

Top-notch prop, Dave!

I used an inexpensive pair of amplified PC speakers in conjunction with a Jensen *amplified subwoofer*,

http://wickedstone.com/Halloween/Html/crate_beast.htm​
http://wickedstone.com/Halloween/Jpeg/crate_beast_19_100_100.jpg​
The guttural sound of the amplified subwoofer is perfect.

I used two 5-1/2" clamp lights with green incandescent bulbs to illuminate the beast before it sprung from the crate,

http://wickedstone.com/Halloween/Jpeg/crate_beast_18_100_100.jpg​
I used two strobe lights that illuminated the beast as it sprung from the crate,

http://wickedstone.com/Halloween/Jpeg/crate_beast_20_100_100.jpg​
wbn


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

P.S. I'd only use LED bulbs given the violent nature of the box. Incandescent bulbs won't last. In hindsight, strobe lights may not be the best fit for this prop.


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

wickedbeernut said:


> P.S. I'd only use LED bulbs given the violent nature of the box. Incandescent bulbs won't last. In hindsight, strobe lights may not be the best fit for this prop.


Wow quite an impressive write up you have on the Crate Beast! Your wiring definitely is way better organized than my mess lol. If I did do a light I think maybe just a red rope light inside and just keep it on all the time.

Did you ever do any of the updates you wanted to do?


----------



## wickedbeernut (Dec 14, 2016)

diamonddave_k said:


> Wow quite an impressive write up you have on the Crate Beast! Your wiring definitely is way better organized than my mess lol.


Yeah, that's a BASIC stamp 1 microcontroller under the hood. Old school.

http://wickedstone.com/Halloween/Jpeg/crate_beast_21_100_100.jpg​
If I were to redo it, I'd use an Arduino Uno and the OctoBanger.



> Did you ever do any of the updates you wanted to do?


Nope. But you may have just inspired me to. On the other hand, Hi-Rez Designs just posted the new 2017 Monster In-A-Box 2.0 - Deluxe Edition video,






Maybe it's time to reinvent my Crate Beast.

wbn


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Update: New speaker system, reprogrammed the Arduino a bit and a look inside.


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That's great. I need to try my hand at one of those


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

The-Hog-Flu said:


> That's great. I need to try my hand at one of those


Thanks! yeah it was a fun build and i think the kids will like it. I say go for it!


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Just took it out of storage to test and the majority of the air lines popped off of the barbed connectors! Could it be the approx. 120 degrees in the shed this summer?Trimmed all the hoses about an inch and put them back on. I guess it's time for some hose clamps!


----------

